# Like/Dislike



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Is there any way that a like (thumbs up) or dislike (thumbs down) can be added to the forum.

So often I read a post and want to like the post without actually posting, and occasionally would like to dislike a post without posting and getting into a subsequent war of words.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] or [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Is there any way that a like (thumbs up) or dislike (thumbs down) can be added to the forum.
> 
> So often I read a post and want to like the post without actually posting, and occasionally would like to dislike a post without posting and getting into a subsequent war of words.
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] or [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


I agree


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> Is there any way that a like (thumbs up) or dislike (thumbs down) can be added to the forum.
> 
> So often I read a post and want to like the post without actually posting, and occasionally would like to dislike a post without posting and getting into a subsequent war of words.
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] or [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


 [smiley=dude.gif] (that's really like as in awesome dude)


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not sure if we can add the like fucntion to the forum. If the forum team is in agreement I can send it over to tech for a try. 
Team?

~Kay


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I was looking into this already - it seems there is (or was under development) an unsupported hack for this version of the forum but it lists who liked etc and is not the anonymous feature asked for. Later versions of phpBB are talking about a full feature to be implemented but nothing yet I believe. One problem is that to stop people multiple like-ing a post, a table needs to keep track of who has posted. With that check you may also have a dislike function to offer to people who have already liked. If certain group options are required it gets complicated so it seems not to have been done (as far as I read). Again they were talking about identifying the users. If that's the case you might as well just post a thumbs up or down anyway - same thing. This would require a forum upgrade anyway.

I'm with you on the anonymity to avoid trouble but would be a little concerned with how it may also get used negatively too and how it could be moderated if there was a problem. If it was available it could be tried but there seems not to be that option.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Is there any way that a like (thumbs up) or dislike (thumbs down) can be added to the forum.
> 
> So often I read a post and want to like the post without actually posting, and occasionally would like to dislike a post without posting and getting into a subsequent war of words.
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] or [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


NOOOOOO. This forum isn't facebook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A few typed words (hopefully after having thought about what to type) are a million times better than a simple _like_ or _dislike_ button.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

It's bad enough some threads getting artificially 'bumped-up' as it is, without people hitting the 'like' button countless times to make something appear more popular than is actually is.

As Dani says _"this forum isn't Facebook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"_

Probably just as well it isn't technically possible.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Posts do not get bumped on any of the forums I visit that have a like button, however neither are they anonymous


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

I guess we'll leave it as is for now.

~Kay


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> I guess we'll leave it as is for now.
> 
> ~Kay


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Shame.

There have been recent "slanging matches" where I would take a certain side with a like or dislike but not add fuel to the fire with text.

I am sure others probably feel the same, however with a like/dislike at least there would be a consensus of opinion as to which side of the argument had the most support.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The like/dislike function is a great tool. Dont discard it, most probably wont care people can see they "disliked" their post

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> I guess we'll leave it as is for now.
> 
> ~Kay


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hoggy.


----------

